# Food for Ember Tetra



## Mark Webb (4 Mar 2010)

Appreciate suggestions of small size food for Ember Tetras?


----------



## Jase (4 Mar 2010)

Hi Mark, for small fish I just use normal flake and crush it before feeding, either between my fingers as i feed or whilst in the tub


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Mar 2010)

As Jase says, I do this with Tetra flake.  I have also fed my mosquito rasbora (and my ember tetra when I had them) on tetra prime granules, which are very small.


----------



## Mark Webb (4 Mar 2010)

Thanks lads. I do use the Tetra Prima but quite a lot of it is too large for the Embers.


----------



## Gill (4 Mar 2010)

HIkari Micro Pellets, Fancy Guppy are very small and Easily Eaten by Embers. Also I use Brine Shrimp Eggs


----------



## Mark Webb (4 Mar 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> HIkari Micro Pellets, Fancy Guppy are very small and Easily Eaten by Embers. Also I use Brine Shrimp Eggs




Thanks Gill


----------



## Mark Webb (4 Mar 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> HIkari Micro Pellets, Fancy Guppy are very small and Easily Eaten by Embers. Also I use Brine Shrimp Eggs




Gill, is that the Hikari Fancy Tropical Guppy Food, or the Tropical Micro Pellets?


----------



## Gill (4 Mar 2010)

Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep both are readily eaten.


----------



## mr. luke (4 Mar 2010)

Mine get daphnia and crushed flake


----------



## milla (4 Mar 2010)

Red crumb and flake from TA Aquaculture. Far superior to most commercial brands


----------



## Gill (4 Mar 2010)

milla said:
			
		

> Red crumb and flake from TA Aquaculture. Far superior to most commercial brands




Yeah I have used this and it was eaten very hungrily. I bought mine from the Auction in Corby last year - will have to remember to buy some more this year


----------



## milla (4 Mar 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> milla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They have a online store


----------



## dw1305 (5 Mar 2010)

Hi all,
Daphnia as suggested, Grindal worms and I also like  





> Red crumb and flake from TA Aquaculture. Far superior to most commercial brands


 cheers Darrel


----------

